# The end



## Outsider

The phrase traditionally used to end a film or another kind of story. What is it in your language?

In Portuguese, it's _Fim_ (end). The article is not used.


----------



## Outsider

Here it is in French: _Fin_.


----------



## sibarita

In Spanish is: FIN


----------



## kiyama

Català: fi (fem.)


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: _Loppu_


----------



## בעל-חלומות

*Hebrew: *סוף - (sof)


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Japanese:
終 (owari)


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: fine.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Sfârşit


----------



## elroy

Arabic: النهاية (_an-nihaaya_)

The definite article *is* used.


----------



## theo1006

Indonesian: tamat


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian: *Vége* (no article, either)


----------



## Nanon

Russian: in many films, you may see "конец фильма" = end [of the] film.
Kon'*e*ts f*i*l'ma (apostrophe = soft consonant or soft sign)
Russian has no articles...


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  _fino_.


----------



## sokol

German: *Ende*
(Although German _has _an article it isn't used at the end of films; and the same would go for books, where also sometimes the end is expressed explicitely.)


----------



## Frank06

Dutch: *einde *(no article).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Konec

In Lithuanian:
Pabaiga


----------



## jana.bo99

The end

Slovenian: Konec!

Croatian.   Kraj!


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish it is: Koniec.

Tom


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> Arabic: النهاية (_an-nihaaya_)
> 
> The definite article *is* used.


 
Another way is to say انتهى intaha, (finished) the definite article does not apply because it's a verb.  However, this one is more classical in use.


----------



## kaverison

Tamil

They used to write subham (sounds like su bum), which was Sanskrit based. It's still used, but years of purists' fight, has shown end of popularity of the word.

Nowadays, we see *mutrum, *the u's sound as in push - a little formal word; mutritru - same word with suffix to indicate past.

we also see *mudinthathu *to mean it's finished. (Mudi - finish, + nthu + athu to indicate action done - it's agglutemate language, remember?).

Variantion of this could be seen as well - nirainthathu - nirai meaning fullfill or complete.

You might see vanakkaM somtimes, particularly at the end of movies, all pervasive "greetings" to indicate "bye bye" time!


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
劇終


----------



## nimak

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian. Kraj!



Macedonian: *крај* (kraj)
Serbian: *крај* / *kraj*
Bulgarian: *край* (kraj)


----------



## rarabara

in turkish it is "son"
in kurdish it is "ğılas" ("خلس")


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh:* (y) Diwedd (Optional use of def. art. Probably with a capital letter if at end of a film etc.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Το τέλος»* [tɔ ˈte.lɔs] (neut. nom. sinɡ.) --> _the end_, but at end of a film the definite article is omitted: *«Τέλος»* [ˈte.lɔs].

-MoGr neut. noun *«τέλος»* [ˈte.lɔs] --> _goal, end, limit, fulfillment, toll, levy_ < Classical neut. noun *«τέλος» télŏs* --> _end, limit, goal, fulfillment, accomplishment, determination, executive function, duty, tax, toll, expense, cost, division of an army, troops, military unit, squadron of ships_ (two etymologically different words seem to have merged in _τέλος_: (1) in the sense of _end, goal_, it's a deverbative deriving from the deponent *«τέλομαι» télŏmai̯* --> _a poetic synonym of 'to be'_ perhaps originally containing some idea of motion, from PIE *kʷel- _to move, turn (around), revolve around, sojourn, dwell_ cf Skt. चरति (cárati), _to move, walk_, Lat. colere; (2) in the sense of _levy, tax_, it's a deverbative from *«τέλλω» téllō* --> _to lift, carry, yield, perform duties/rites_, from PIE *telh₂- _to lift, carry_).


----------

